# Troybilt/Tecumseh HH60-105101F Rotortiller Carb Issues



## woofy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all, I'm live in northern Wisconsin and am new to this group. I"m an aircraft mechanic by trade and am an all-around diy'er. I just spent 14 months in Afghanistan (supporting our troops) and am decompressing and considering retirement. 
Present issue is with a late 60's-early 70's Troybilt rotortiller. The ole girl has been sitting for a few years but appears to be in relatively good shape. I've removed, disassemble, and cleaned the carburetor and replaced the float valve, seat, and bowl gasket. After installation, she fired off on the first pull, I played with the high and low speed needle valves and have it running better than ever. The problem, after shutting down fuel eventually seeps from the carb throat after approximately 10 to 15 minutes. My gut feeling tells me the fuel is leaking by the float valve and seat. Is there something I may be missing before I replace the seat again? 
Initially I had set the float (according to the manual) too high so I adjusted it sit parallel to bowl seal, still leaks. 
Thanks for any assistance offered.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure that the float bowl vent is clear, if the bowl does not vent properly it can cause a flooding type condition. Also make sure that there is no fuel inside the float, and that the seat was not installed upside down.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woofy (Aug 16, 2011)

*HH60 Carb issue*

Thanks, I did not check the vent but, after doing some research I do believe I installed the seat incorrectly, dah. The float was checked and is fine. So it looks like I can blow out the seat and reinstall it correctly, and take it from there. Thanks Much


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

if all else fails and you have room just put in an inline shut off valve, when you are finished using it shut the fuel off and let it run until it dies.


----------



## woofy (Aug 16, 2011)

*HH60 Carb*

I performed a few tasks while the carburetor was removed. I removed and reset the choke plate (it was binding, somewhat), cleaned the shaft and reinstalled the float valve seat, correctly, and reset the float level. No leaks noted after installation, engine started on first pull and no leaks noted after shutdown. Thanks guys, for all the input.


----------

